# Handsawing Dovetails made fun !



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

I purchased one of these off Craig's list for $10.00, have not tried it yet, but now will have to work with it, RJ


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

I am a power tool guy. I recently completed a Pennsylvania spice box that called for a ton of hand cut dovetails, at least that's how the author/designer made his. Initially I planned to use a dovetail jig and router but ended up in the hand cut corner of the ring. I can't imagine the frustration I would have experienced without this Katz-Moses jig. The confidence it instills as you make the cuts is invaluable. In short, I agree…it's a great tool for a reasonable price.

Side comments: I found it slid too much so I added sandpaper for grip. I think Katz-Moses suggests you might want to do this. I did not find the "clear so you can see your layout lines" to be useful. It seems to me you are generally viewing to the side of the jig, not through it. Your thoughts on this Artie?


----------



## pixeltim (Dec 6, 2015)

I was considering just making one of those since I have some magnets, wood and glue. Not to mention that I blew through my tool budget by way too much. Is there any reason a home built one wouldn't work as well?


----------



## pixeltim (Dec 6, 2015)

Holy sheet! As soon as I posted, the next page had 9 ads for magnets!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm looking forward to mastering this jig. I've played with it a bit and it looks like it's going to work out quite nicely.


----------



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you for the review. I never heard of this guy, Katz Moses, until I read your review. Katz reminds me of Jimmy Kimmel, but without the politics. I ordered the 1:8 dovetail jig and the stop block. I have the Woodpecker stop block, and while I typically love all things Woodpecker, their stop block has way too much play.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great review, I have never really been interested in Dove tails for some reason. However, now I have the bug. Ordering this and a new concepts saw. Blondie thx you for finding me more tools I'm can buy.

Good review.


----------

